# Indiana Senate Bill 487 to include legalization 'canned' hunting



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Saturday, March 23, 2013 

Rep. Matt Ubelhor of Bloomfield is going to amend Senate Bill 487 to include the legalization of canned deer hunting operations in Indiana ?


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/03/rep-matt-ubelhor-of-bloomfield-is-going.html


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

I think there is an awful lot of information in this link. Got a kick out of this quote;


We get money from a lot of different groups but we vote according to our constituent base and our personal thoughts, Eberhart said. Campaign contributions have no bearing on my vote.

Does anyone truly believe this? If so, I've got this bridge I want to get rid of...cheap.


----------

